# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my newly planted "nano"



## poormanisme (Jun 7, 2003)

I just had to share a few pics of my 2.5. complete w/1 male betta,1 otto, 1 anubias nana, a few petite nanas(from Robert),some corkscrew val,0 red cherry shrimps(had 5 but my betta thinks they are tasty). Let me know what ya think.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/poormanisme/lst?.dir=/planted+nano&.view=t

[This message was edited by poormanisme on Mon September 08 2003 at 05:49 PM.]


----------



## poormanisme (Jun 7, 2003)

I just had to share a few pics of my 2.5. complete w/1 male betta,1 otto, 1 anubias nana, a few petite nanas(from Robert),some corkscrew val,0 red cherry shrimps(had 5 but my betta thinks they are tasty). Let me know what ya think.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/poormanisme/lst?.dir=/planted+nano&.view=t

[This message was edited by poormanisme on Mon September 08 2003 at 05:49 PM.]


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I like it. It has some open space which is framed by plants, when the betta is in the open space, it kinda frames him.


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

well, the links are not working, i receive this message in my MSexpl.: Access Denied (Usage Limit)

The owner of this file has exceeded their daily usage limit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

I think this tank has a huge potential. 

Although Anubias nana positioned in a circular way do not look too natural, tank looks catchy. I think its the contrast between dark substrate and greenery which strikes the viewer. 

Maybe some medium plants between foreground and Anubias barteri (?) on the back, or even introducing other plants in the background would help to finish up this aquascape.


----------



## poormanisme (Jun 7, 2003)

Jay, Im hoping to get the background filled in with corkscrew val(its sending out runners as i type). Hopefully it will give some nice vertical lines to the tank(perhaps making the tank look larger than it is). Also, im hoping the leaves will bend over on top of the water and give the anubias some shade.(13 watts on a 2.5gal).


----------

